# Klipsch KMC 3, due out in Spring 2013, lets you bring the home theater audio experience with you on the go, wirelessly



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

The Klipsch Music Center Series, a line of wireless music systems, inspired in partnership with Live Nation Entertainment, is set to release the KMC 3 this Spring.

You may know Klipsch for their home audio and home theater product line including the Palladium™ Series and THX Ultra2 Series, but they also have a line of products in the Wireless Music Systems category.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/kmc3a.gif[/img]Boasting the capability of "party-level sound", ideal for overriding typical pool party or large picnic noise levels, for such a small portable unit, the Klipsch Music Center (KMC) 3 2.1 wireless home music system, connects to any Bluetooth enabled device for simple wireless music streaming. The 3.5 mm input provides additional music source support for wired connectivity.

The Bluetooth music source can charge via USB while in play, or can be stationary while the speaker travels with you in range of the device.

*Portability without the standard drawbacks*

"AC/DC operation and a built-in handle make the KMC 3 portable."

The unit, when not connected to standard power, requires 8 "D" cell alkaline or rechargeable batteries which range in life from 8 hours to 26 hours depending on volume level, and whether a USB-charging device is connected.

Weighing just shy of 8 pounds (or 3.5 kg), other notable technical specifications include:

*Amplifier Power* - 2 15W RMS (full range drivers), 1 35W (subwoofer), 130W system peak power Bi-Amplified for audiophile resolution

*Crossover Frequency* - 380Hz

*Frequency Response* - 45Hz to 24KHz +/-3dB/useable bass to 40Hz (f6)

*Max Acoustic Output* - 105 dB (0.5m near field)

Striving for the same emotional impact that the founder, Paul W. Klipsch, set out to do more than 65 years, by capturing "the unique emotional experience of a live concert," a Klipsch representative says, they feel that "the dynamic, lifelike and detailed sound" of the KMC 3 wireless music system communicates this same passion "loud and clear."

This portable music streaming device, available in Spring 2013, will be made available in both black and white. Big-sound music lovers awaiting the arrival of the KMC 3 are hoping the sound quality is similar to that of the G-17 Air which hit retail back in 2011. While some say they would still like to see a complete stand alone wireless music system with an AM/FM tuner like the boombox in the days of old, the idea of the KMC 3 still appeals to many music lovers who crave the portability of their music.

Another coming portable product from the Klipsch line-up are the Klipsch Image One on-ear headphones, which also combines voice control with the built-in mic, for use on select Apple products.


----------

